# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  السعودية..ارتفاع أسعار الحديد يجدد آمال الموظفين المسرحين بالعودة للعمل

## حسان القضاة

يعتزم نحو 2000 موظف تم تسريح بعضهم بشكل مؤقت لمدة  3  أشهر وآخرون بشكل نهائي من مصانع حديد الاتفاق وحديد الخليجية وشركات أخرى سعودية مطالبة شركاتهم بإعادتهم إلى

أكثر...

----------

